# Berlin - short stay, best area to stay in?



## onekeano (13 Sep 2006)

Heading to Berlin for 3 nights - any suggestions for best location to see the sights?

Thanks
Roy


----------



## Protocol (13 Sep 2006)

Try the Mercure hotel Berlin an der Charite.  Search for it at www.accorhotels.com

It's 45 or 50 per night.  It's right beside a tram and a U-bahn stop. It's 5-10 mins walk to Friedrichstrasse.


----------



## adm1 (13 Sep 2006)

we stayed at hotel angelterre - right beside checkpoint charlie. 4 star hotel 116 for two nights on lastminute.ie


----------



## half scot (13 Sep 2006)

Adm1,
Myself and the missus stayed in the Derag Hotel Grosser Kurfuerst(4*),a weekend Germany were playing in Berlin during the world cup and I have to say that it was really nice.Very impressed.Even during the world cup it was cheap considering.Found it on hotels.com but then went direct to the website and got it even cheaper and that included breakie!Well recommended!Location was spot on,right beside a U-Bahn stop,very central.
Enjoy!


----------



## onekeano (13 Sep 2006)

Thanks folks - it's for a bit of a special occasion so I don't mind spending a bit more - was budgeting c.€100 per night. Just keen to be within walking distance of as many sights / shopping areas as possible.

Roy


----------



## Grizzly (14 Sep 2006)

Just booked Berlin myself. Booked the  through www.octopustravel.com Got a superior room for 3 nights for €247.50 including hot buffet breakfast.  For street map have a look at www.stadtplandienst.de and www.berlin-airport.de for access to city.


----------

